# kooks axle back?



## mfriend193 (Mar 26, 2009)

Has any body bought a pair of kooks axle back exhaust w/mufflers and heard drone?


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

My buddy John just bought some he's also in this forum and all i heard was great stuff about the axle back Kooks. Hope this helps.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

I've heard only good things about the Kooks "afterburner" axleback, but I would rather go with the Kooks muffler deletes/straight pipes axleback, awesome price if your looking to get that Kooks rumble! Its much cheaper, and louder.

Kooks 304 Stainless Muffler Delete/Straight Pipe Axleback - 2005-2006 Pontiac GTO [K6705] - $349.95$279.95 : MarylandSpeed.com- Your First Stop on the Way to Performance!


----------

